# favorite super bowl ad



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hands down!!

Doritos Super Bowl Commercial Dead Cat Bribe - YouTube

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The racing pug, the m&m, the dog in "Here wego"... Eastwood did a good turn for Dodge...2 years of good ads for them,

Great Super Bowl!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The baby in the Etrade commercial. They always tickle me. Dorritos was good too. I didn't see nuthin! Also, my team won. Mike


----------

